# My dual sonosubs



## w8liftr (Jun 20, 2006)

Here are a couple pics of my dual RL-p15 D2 sonosubs powered by an EP2500. I have a FBQ2496 and I'm working on dialing the subs in with REW. Here is a link to the build thread http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=20113

rightside









together


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Man... Tommy... those are some serious subs there. I anxious to see your response graphs on those. Nice job!


----------

